# Help converting Jotul 3 Classic gas stove from NG to LP



## apctjb (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Jotul 3 Classic Gas Stove  with a SIT 820 Nova MV 820635 valve that I would like to convert from NG to LP.

Questions:

1) Can this stove be converted from NG to LP?
2) What parts must be replaced for the conversion?
3) Good source for the purchase of the parts or a conversion kit.


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 29, 2013)

apctjb said:


> I have a Jotul 3 Classic Gas Stove  with a SIT 820 Nova MV 820635 valve that I would like to convert from NG to LP.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


 
I believe it can be, but that depends on the age of the unit.
Many older parts may not be available
If you can get them, you will need to replace:
The regulator head.
The burner orifice.
The pilot orifice.
In addition, you will have to open the air shutter on the burner.
Probably wide open, but maybe you can get away with less depending on the flame appearance.

Check with your Jotul dealer. He should have everything in a kit. You will need to give him the model & serial number off your stove.

You will also need a tamper-proof torx tool to remove/reattach the regulator.

Good Luck!


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree w/Bob
see your local Jotul dealer


----------

